# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Επείγον! περιστεράκι αν μπορεί κάποιος να το πάρει

## zweet

μια κυρια φιλη που μενει στο παγκρατι βρηκε στην πορτα ενα λευκο περιστερακι μικρο και λιγο χτυπημενο.
δεν ξερει να το φροντισει αλλα κανει οτι μπορει.της ειπαν να το ταιζει ψωμι βουτιγμενο σε γαλα και προσπαθει.
ομως φοβαται οτι ετσι δεν εχει ελπιδες και παρακαλει αν καποιος μενει κοντα να το παρει να το φροντησει.

εγω μενω εκτως αθηνας και εξαλου δεν εχω ιδεα οπως εχω γραψει και σε αλλο ποστ απο ταισμα νεοσσου.

τα τηλεφωνα της ειναι ********* και ********
αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει εστω και ενα τηλεφωνο να της πει πως να το φροντησει αν δεν βρεθει καποιος να το παρει.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ας παρει τηλεφωνο στην ανιμα θα της δωσουν πληροφοριες σιγουρα και πολυ πιθανο να το παρουν και αυτοι.. εγω ειμαι μακρια αλλιως ευχαριστως και αν ειναι μωρο δεν ειναι να μπενει σε κτελ...

----------


## jk21

http://www.wild-anima.gr/index.php?o...id=220&lang=el

----------


## zweet

πηρε τηλεφωνο και της ειπαν να παει αυριο στην καλλιθεα να το δωσει αλλα μεχρι αυριο ελπιζω να ζησει

----------


## zweet

το περιστερακι απεβιωσε το πρωι οποτε το ποστ μπορει να κλεισει

----------

